# attached postings??



## Izzie (13 Apr 2006)

I recently hurt myself in the eighth week at BMQ and I got put on a six month category.  I was wondering if  anyone knows how attached postings work?


----------



## Mamma Bear (13 Apr 2006)

Izzie sorry to hear about ur injury and I have first hand knowledge how attached postings work..I also injured myself during Basic and was placed on Pat Platoon...in December i was given a 6 mth T-Cat and the pen is mightier than the sword..I wrote a memo requesting an attached posting to Petawawa...But one catch you need to have children or hubby at the other end...My hubby is military so it was easy to get to Petawawa. And he got me contact names/numbers at 2 Fd Amb...the rest my PO took care of so now im working in Petawawa healing and working on getting back to St Jean and finishing my training...I know u have the same PO as i do if your in St Jean he is a great man....Chow for now


----------



## Izzie (14 Apr 2006)

Well, my aunt is working in Cold Lake right now and there are like 200 people on PAT right now, so they're trying to get rid of people.  I think I might have a chance.  Do you know what info I should get beforehand so that I will have a better chance of getting it?


----------



## Mamma Bear (15 Apr 2006)

Well write a memo requesting the attached posting and include information about contacts according to your trade. Im going thru as a Medic so my hubby got contacts of the CO of 2 Fd Amb along with the RSM. And the PO and the MAJ over at the Base Hospital...They try to place you within your trade....Its easier with a hubby and kids due to the fact that the military was paying me seperation pay and its a bonus for them if im with my family and they no longer have to pay me the $345.00/month...But write a memo explaining your situation and who knows if there is still that many bodies in Pat Platoon omg that room must be overflowing...When i was Corse Senior I encouraged a few to write memos requesting their attached posting and All of them got theirs...SO GOOD LUCK  Chow for now


----------



## Izzie (15 Apr 2006)

Great!  Thanks for the info sweetie!!


----------



## atticus (16 Apr 2006)

If your single with no dependants you can still get that attatched posting, I've got a friend who just got one back in January at a recruiting centre in London and he's single with no dependants, he didn't even have any contacts. Good luck!


----------

